# Loose bait hooks everywhere. Problem solved read on.



## Insanity (Aug 10, 2015)

Ran across this idea on you tube this week end. 
And thought I'd post it here it works so well. 
Take a safety pin and thread the eye of the hooks onto them. 
They take up less room and are easy to remove one at the time. Enstead of the dreaded clump you usally get when trying to pick one out. They also don't seem to find there way under the box lids. 
A pics worth a thousand words so here you go.


----------



## SMDave (Aug 12, 2015)

Haha, think I know what vid you're referring to. Was it that 'fishing hacks' father's day ideas from some big Russian dude? I recall everything else mentioned in that vid being super janky though, although I guess that's sort of the point.

In any event, thanks for sharing! Certainly a simple yet helpful 'hack'.


----------



## Wyatt (Aug 12, 2015)

I just keep mine in their original packaging.....


----------



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2015)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.

richg99


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 13, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> I just keep mine in their original packaging.....



X2, nice trick though.


----------



## Robert Hunt (Nov 19, 2015)

I be liking that =D> Thanks for posting this great idea


----------

